# Former Atheist Uses Reason to Find God



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.apu.edu/articles/former-atheist-answers-the-question-does-god-exist-in-upcoming-lecture/

Excellent article about a philosophy professor and his travel from atheism to belief.

A few excerpts



> Francis Bacon once said, “A little bit of philosophy leads you to atheism, but depth in the philosophy leads you back to religion,”





> The more that I study philosophy, the more I see that points to God. Often I wonder, why don’t all philosophers believe in God? The evidence is so powerful.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 7, 2018)

I like it a lot


----------



## bullethead (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.alternet.org/belief/5-r...h-and-became-outspoken-atheists-and-agnostics


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 7, 2018)

You''ve got real life people right here that have gone from belief to Atheism but Im guessing that's not as interesting to you as Atheism to belief.
And the title of your thread is not accurate. Even the threads you quoted are full of the word "philosophy" not reason.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> You''ve got real life people right here that have gone from belief to Atheism but Im guessing that's not as interesting to you as Atheism to belief.



You are correct, because in this echo chamber one could come to the misconception that it only goes one way. 
 Additionally I found his reasons and insight Spot-On.

As for the title of my thread being inaccurate.....it was the Title of the article sooooo....

I think his quote from the article addresses it very well, the depth and breath of the concept to which he speaks could fill volumes.

“I think that reason is from God. Jesus is the logos, and that’s logic, the very nature of who He is. ”.   

I have often thought the same, but more along the lines of John 14:6
“ I am the way, the TRUTH, and the life...” with Christ being the very embodiment of ALL TRUTH therefore true logic and true reason should lead to him, if it doesn’t it’s false, plain and simple.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 9, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> You''ve got real life people right here that have gone from belief to Atheism but Im guessing that's not as interesting to you as Atheism to belief.


I'm guessing he believes as I do and others do that even though y'all deny this second, minute, hour, day, week, month, year that there is still some hope for y'all. That maybe it will not take that rock from no explainable place hitting ya on the head to get your attention.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 9, 2018)

j_seph said:


> I'm guessing he believes as I do and others do that even though y'all deny this second, minute, hour, day, week, month, year that there is still some hope for y'all. That maybe it will not take that rock from no explainable place hitting ya on the head to get your attention.


Its going to take a lot more than a rock hitting me on the head from no explainable place to make me believe in a god. Particularly a specific one.
Thats the best an omni everything god can come up with?
Hitting me with a rock? Come on......
Step up and introduce yourself. No need to throw rocks.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 10, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You are correct, because in this echo chamber one could come to the misconception that it only goes one way.
> Additionally I found his reasons and insight Spot-On.
> 
> As for the title of my thread being inaccurate.....it was the Title of the article sooooo....
> ...



Referencing the highlighted:

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/logic
https://www.merriam-webster.com/thesaurus/logic
http://www.bulletin.uga.edu/CoursesHome.aspx?prefix=PHIL
(Phil 2020, 2500, 3510, 4100, 4300, 4510, 4520, 4530, 4550, 8500)


Academically, the authors home turf, reason is strongly interrelated to logic; it is logic which provides the structure/framework by which reason is used to explore questions.

Logic is in the domain of Philosophy.

Therefore, reason is in the domain of Philosophy.


A local university designates “Fundamentals of Logic” as PHI 101, and “Introduction to Philosophy” as PHI 102.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> Referencing the highlighted:
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/logic
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/thesaurus/logic
> ...



Yip


----------

